# Serial blasts in Mumbai



## Baker (Jul 13, 2011)

> Mumbai:  Three explosions have taken place in Mumbai on Wednesday evening - two in South Mumbai at Opera House and in Zaveri Bazar and one at Dadar West, in central Mumbai. The Home Ministry has confirmed a terrorist attack and Mumbai is on high alert.
> 
> Maharashtra government sources say at least 60 people have been injured in the serial blasts. Eyewitnesses said about 15 to 20 people have taken to hospital in Zaveri Bazar. There were unconfirmed reports said six people had died in the Dadar blast, four in the Zaveri Bazaar blast.
> 
> ...



Three blasts in Mumbai, Ten reported Dead, 60 injured


----------



## azzu (Jul 13, 2011)

^ sad to hear that
thx alot for d info , bro


----------



## sygeek (Jul 13, 2011)

> Three blasts in Mumbai, Ten reported Dead, 60 injured


This sentence omits the trails of humanity in these dead lives. Anyone who reads it takes them as "just a person", when they don't realize that they could have lead a life just like you and the later consequences...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 13, 2011)

ohhh


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 14, 2011)

My bro was also there in Mumbai, i was terrified on hearing this news. but thanx to almighty god he's alright  Its really sad and crap work of ppl doing things like this.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2011)

This is really sad....
What r the terrorist upto do they want to celebrate Kasab's Brithday on 13July2011


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 14, 2011)

This is very sad news. Terroism has atleast been hit a little with death of Bin Laden.





			
				 sygeek said:
			
		

> This sentence omits the trails of humanity in these dead lives. Anyone who reads it takes them as "just a person", when they don't realize that they could have lead a life just like you and the later consequences...


----------



## abhidev (Jul 14, 2011)

this is very sad....
some shocking snaps from the blast....


----------



## sygeek (Jul 14, 2011)

abhidev said:


> this is very sad....
> some shocking snaps from the blast....


Very disturbing pictures, especially where the guy is lying face down crowded by tonnes of people with blank expressions..


----------



## KDroid (Jul 14, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> This is very sad news. Terroism has atleast been hit a little with death of Bin Laden.



I don't agree!


----------



## nims11 (Jul 14, 2011)

> Rahul Gandhi earlier on Thursday said that it was virtually impossible to stop all terrorist attacks, though every attempt was being made by the government and security agencies to do so.
> 
> "We will stop 99 % of the (militant) attacks. But one percent of attacks might get through and that is what I am saying," he told mediapersons in Bhubaneswar.



hmm... what an excuse!


----------



## sygeek (Jul 14, 2011)

nims11 said:


> hmm... what an excuse!


Well then Mr. Rahul Gandhi, your job's over.


----------



## gigyaster (Jul 14, 2011)

Feels really bad..we people can't even do anything..just reading and watching the news....so helpless..


----------



## Baker (Jul 14, 2011)

RIP................. thats all we can say


----------



## doomgiver (Jul 15, 2011)

it makes me feel sad for my country,
we have a billion people, and cant stop a bomb going off every few months.

look at usa, they totally cracked down on terror after 9/11, cant we take some examples from them?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> it makes me feel sad for my country,
> we have a billion people, and cant stop a bomb going off every few months.
> 
> look at usa, they totally cracked down on terror after 9/11, cant we take some examples from them?



its not the first time that zhaveri baazar is bombed...this happened before 
& still police dont know how to maintain high alert in these crowded areas
Opera House,Zhaveri Bazaar & Dadar is sensitive spot for terrorists


----------



## HailStonE (Jul 15, 2011)

My condolences to the families of the deceased... It was a sad day for every Indian..


----------



## doomgiver (Jul 15, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> its not the first time that zhaveri baazar is bombed...this happened before
> & still police dont know how to maintain high alert in these crowded areas
> Opera House,Zhaveri Bazaar & Dadar is sensitive spot for terrorists



police is another name for lazy, bureaucratic fscktards


----------



## sygeek (Jul 15, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> police is another name for lazy, bureaucratic fscktards


And in those bureaucratic fscktards you mentioned, there are some people who deserve the title "police"


----------



## azzu (Jul 15, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> police is another name for lazy, bureaucratic fscktards



now thats harsh , too harsh i must say....

you cant blame them alone...
police alone cant act at once..
thr r divisions ,Intelligence , crime , field ...etc,,,(which are directly affected by political leaders)
even if they came to knw abt something there are pressure from Political leaders and corrupted officials to make sure they dont hurt their Dear ones (political leaders or officials dear ones)
now u may ask how this is related to stopping a bomb blast, but trust me every minute details counts alot....
if u ask me Give police an independent authority (operated only from president etc..sort of thing) and then see the Result,,,,,but again that may concern the human rights Activists

I have seen people bashing Police's responsibility every time some bombing(or such thing) happens but they don't actually know that police are nt given full freedom to prevent such thing...which is of-course an inside story and doesnt come out

Instead of that rash comments , Think what part your playing to improve the Society and are you good at it ?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 15, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> police is another name for lazy, bureaucratic fscktards



well police cant be blame always
they are not given proper arms to equip
i've seen many times a single police man guarding a whole building with his wooden lathi
now how can one dare to take any action with these types of weapons they are provided with
they are not wearing any armor too
all things come down to govt and then to us as we are the people who chose our govt
India is yet to see a revolution


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 15, 2011)

Well I visited Police Station to lodge FIR after my DL was lost. Well what a place it was. Full of mosquitoes, insects of all kinds, poorly maintained rooms, I mean it was totally crap. How the hell they manage to work there is beyond me. And this is a good resedential locality in Delhi I am talking about. 

Well Police are to blame to a lot of things, but the real blame lies to the people in power.


----------



## azzu (Jul 15, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Well I visited Police Station to lodge FIR after my DL was lost. Well what a place it was. Full of mosquitoes, insects of all kinds, poorly maintained rooms, I mean it was totally crap. *How the hell they manage to work there is beyond me.* And this is a good resedential locality in Delhi I am talking about.


Thats What iam Talking about.....




Liverpool_fan said:


> Well Police are to blame to a lot of things, but the *real blame lies to the people in power*.



Alot of things - Yes ,
Everything(which is under their jurisdiction) - No


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Well I visited Police Station to lodge FIR after my DL was lost. Well what a place it was. Full of mosquitoes, insects of all kinds, poorly maintained rooms, I mean it was totally crap. How the hell they manage to work there is beyond me. And this is a good resedential locality in Delhi I am talking about.
> 
> Well Police are to blame to a lot of things, but the real blame lies to the people in power.



The Crime Ratio is more in Delhi as compared to Mumbai


----------



## buddyram (Jul 20, 2011)

Best example of the great indian administration:
        Kasab leading a healthy & prosperous life, but in a jail. Having all the proofs he is not yet hanged, what a shame.

  Best thing is nothing worst happened in the recently concluded three major events, viz., Commonwealth Games, Cricket World Cup, IPL!


----------



## sygeek (Jul 21, 2011)

buddyram said:


> Best example of the great indian administration:
> Kasab leading a healthy & prosperous life, but in a jail. Having all the proofs he is not yet hanged, what a shame.
> 
> Best thing is nothing worst happened in the recently concluded three major events, viz., Commonwealth Games, Cricket World Cup, IPL!


I wonder why there are still laws for death punishment, this is 21st Century dammit.


----------



## buddyram (Jul 21, 2011)

^^then, what do you think these terrorists should deserve?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 21, 2011)

buddyram said:


> ^^then, what do you think these terrorists should deserve?



72 virgins.


----------



## tkin (Jul 21, 2011)

buddyram said:


> Best example of the great indian administration:
> Kasab leading a healthy & prosperous life, but in a jail. Having all the proofs he is not yet hanged, what a shame.
> 
> Best thing is nothing worst happened in the recently concluded three major events, viz., Commonwealth Games, Cricket World Cup, IPL!


That's been the Indian agenda forever, no death sentence, so anyone can go kill a dozen people only to live a good life in jail, no worries.

Kasav should have been hanged long time back, remember how Srilankan government wiped the Tigers out? The same should be done to maoists as well, in america there is strict death penalties for terrorism, only difference is that they do it by poison(injection) and we used to do it by hanging.


----------



## buddyram (Jul 21, 2011)

^^yeah!


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 23, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> 72 virgins.



I didnt get it


----------



## Faun (Jul 23, 2011)

Tech_Wiz said:


> I didnt get it



You need to dig deeper into religions for that.


----------



## doomgiver (Jul 24, 2011)

lol, only the "chosen ones" (future keema ingredient) are supposed to know that.


----------

